# TEFL certificate programs



## lisa0828 (Apr 8, 2013)

Does anyone know of any reputable tefl certificate schools in Cairo?


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

lisa0828 said:


> Does anyone know of any reputable tefl certificate schools in Cairo?


I explained this on another thread a couple of months ago. Hope it helps.


----------

